# UK teen chatrooms



## Mynxie

anyone know of any good, safe ones?

Found my niece on a rather dodgy, supposedly teenage chat room yesterday.

Don't want to say "no, you're not going on them at all!!!" cause she'd see me as a wicked :witch: and do it just to spite me, then if anything dodgy happened she'd not tell me, so, thinking it's a much better idea to find some that are safe - and moderated!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

www.jaydiocity.co.uk << thats a good one if shes into music 

Its a safe chat room but there is older people that get on to every chat room so just well not moniter bu keep an eye out on her. 

xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I remember going on one which i think was just called teenchat.com and the vulgarity of the conversation in there was appaling so I'd steer clear of that one x


----------



## Mynxie

Thanks, just looked at the site for that one and i was quite horrified tbh


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Mynxie said:


> Thanks, just looked at the site for that one and i was quite horrified tbh

which one ?


----------



## Mynxie

teenchat.com


----------



## Pyrrhic

I help run a very large forum for people aged 14+ aimed at students. PM me for the link, it's very well moderated.


----------



## AppleBlossom

it's basically a bunch of teens, or not so much teens as weird pervs, talking about disgusting things that I won't mention but you can probably imagine


----------



## ella170

i think msn is the safest way to chat, because u can only add people that u know (as they need to give u their hotmail address) and only people that u give ur msn to can add u


----------



## Vickie

ella170 said:


> i think msn is the safest way to chat, because u can only add people that u know (as they need to give u their hotmail address) and only people that u give ur msn to can add u

but not everyone does this......and you can add strangers, and a lot of people do, depends on what the settings on your msn are


----------



## Mynxie

yeh, they talk 2 their mates on msn, but they've also been going in2 chat rooms


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

Habbo Hotel is supposed to be well moderated... keep them off Bebo if you can...


----------



## Mynxie

yeh they're not on bebo (thankfully) 

thanks xx


----------



## Wobbles

Honestly - wouldn't let them near! Even AOL closed down th younger chatrooms & of course microsoft closed down all their chatrooms that were about when I first started using the net!


----------



## Mynxie

I know - but if i say "no way, no how" they're just going to do it behind my back and then not say anything if something happens, you know?

So thinking it's probably safer to monitor them and find one that's ok - i like the ida of a forum much better though tbh


----------



## cheeky_carrie

My oldest has a bebo but I have it so its only viewed by people he is linked with and I always check who hes accepting. I have a bebo myself and actually quite like it as a way of staying in touch with old friends and family so not sure why you are saying stay away from bebo?? What have I missed Im good at missing things:dohh:

he went on one chatroom and didnt like it THANK GOD!!! I hate the things, he has joined a forum now but only plays games on it doesnt talk to anyone but Im always keeping an eye on him and his laptop is very secure


----------

